# blind setup



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

this subject came up a few weeks ago and jigginfools thread made me remember it, i was talking to a friend and debating this, i thought id get some of your opinions. i say if you put your blind up out 30 or so yards in a field while its still dark and put the decoys between you and the woodline, youll be ok. she says if you do that the birds will spook because the blind is something their not used to. either put the blind up weeks in advance or put it on the treeline by a busch. id like to know how you guys setup your blinds in/on fields.


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

I setup mine right along the woodline with the decoys out in the field, never considered trying to put it out farther with the decoys between the blind and woodline, seems logical that a wary bird would not come in to such a setup.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

I try to conceal it as much as possible. Usually put it up in the tree line and /or up against a tree. Any thing to help me get a bird. I know one guy that will brush it in. My experience is the turkeys don't mind it. I have never put it out in the open though.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I have never had a problem with a turkey spooking from putting a blind up in the middle of the day. They are not spooked from it all in my experince.They do however get spooked when you make a move on them and then get busted after making a call while standing in the open


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

i put my blind right out in the open ...you dont have to hide in the wood line ...right in the middle of a field ...just use your head about moving in the blind ..dont open all your windows keep the ones behind you closed and wear black


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

bobk said:


> I have never had a problem with a turkey spooking from putting a blind up in the middle of the day. They are not spooked from it all in my experince.They do however get spooked when you make a move on them and then get busted after making a call while standing in the open


lol, sounds like you need to share that story with us


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

ezbite said:


> lol, sounds like you need to share that story with us


Still hurts too much to talk about it. Let's just say I knew better and did it anyway.


----------



## Longspur (Sep 9, 2004)

I am a big fan of blinds for turkey early on. I typically set up on the field edge with some surrounding cover, and always avoid the open blind window on your backside. They will make your silhouette right now if you give them an opportunity. 

Longspur


----------

